# Pussy Bath



## Dean (Nov 5, 2018)

This weekend, I found a lost pussycat that I housed overnight.  It was super sweet.  I was able to get a hold of the owner and return it the next day.  The owner said she is fostering it.  I'd like to take the cat if it doesn't have a permanent home but I have allergies and was snotty the next morning even though I took an antihistamine.  What do you think of weekly pussy baths to reduce allergens?  Will it work?  Will the cat hate me? Will it slice and dice me?  My rabbit was horrible to bathe at first but eventually learned to tolerate the baths. 

Also the cat is currently indoor/outdoor.  Would it get use to being indoors only or would it be miserable?


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 5, 2018)

Cat's don't like baths (or rather, most cat's don't like baths - I have met one that actually did like water and would get INTO the bath to play if the tap was dripping ) - the amount of slicing and dicing will depend on the cat (and your technique). Left to their own devices, cat's tend to manage their fur quite well, so a weekly wash is not necessary.

If you are reacting to the fur,  brushing would make more of a difference than washing (to remove the loose fur, before it arrives in your nostrils ). Perhaps see if you can tolerate this job while the cat is still with the foster-owner? Alternatively, you could have a service do this for you, especially if the allergies are too much (hairless cats can be a less irritating alternative )

Cat's do get used to being indoors. Here, in a lot of places, cats aren't allowed outside the boundaries of their property & the cats are quite content to live an accompanied life. Cat's with fair skin on their noses are prone to cancer also, so the recommendation for them (to live a long life) is to live indoors - it does work and they own the whole house (and the humans in it) anyway, so they still get to exercise their kitty dominion-ness . Kitty entertainment (scratching posts, games etc.), a couple of high places (to observe their subjects as they go about their lives) and good food and a place to ... (well, you know) ... you can have a cat stay very happily indoors. A sunny spot on windowsill and an accompanied walk in the garden satisfies the desire to be in the sun a little - a cat run is a lovely luxury, but is not completely necessary for kitty indoor happiness.


----------



## Candybee (Nov 5, 2018)

You can always get a hairless cat... but be warned they are high maintenance needing to be bathed regularly and in a temperature controlled environment due to not having the fur to keep warm.

If you really want that cat you could try bathing it weekly but be prepared for a fight if it really hates the water. Cats are stronger than they look and can grab everything in sight including your skin. Another thing you could try is wiping the fur down with allergen reducing pet wipes found in a pet store like Petsmart. Talk to a vet and ask about your options. Some people go as far as taking allergy meds so they can keep their cat. Its a very personal decision for you and life changing for the cat so if you plan to do this have a plan you can commit to to be fair to kitty.

Forgot to add get a vacumn designed for pet allergens. They are wonderful! Also, get a good wire fur brush that deep brushes the fur and takes off all loose fur. The less loose fur on the cat and in your home will help reduce allergens around the home.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 5, 2018)

All of my daughter's cats loved being bathed and even had one that would get in or try to get in the shower every time they showered. Often bathing never bothered any of her cats. 

They can learn to stay inside, the at one feral cat we have would love to be inside but she still loves to mark so she is not allowed in. It is a shame because she turned into a very sweet cat. My other cat will not go outside even though she started as an indoor/outdoor cat. 

Have have never tried bathing the once feral cat and my other cat I had to quit after she got older. She will now slice and dice, but I am no longer bothered from her since she stays inside. My indoor cat is funny she will look out the door if I open one and will start backing up as soon as I get close to the door.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 5, 2018)

You're in LA Dennis, and you've got coyotes. Got any basic building skills?  You can build a nice enclosure for the cat to get some outdoor time. But it's got to be coyote proof on all sides. ( They'll dig under 2 - 3 feet to get into chicken coops!) Hardware cloth, not chicken wire. 

Some cats seem to cause more allergy problems than others (and I'm not talking about breeds, it can be very individual).  Try fostering a cat that seems to get along with your allergies and see how that goes.

A weekly bath is going to be too much for a cat even if they do like it. Cats are desert animals and their skin is acclimated to dry cleanings.

There used to be a product that you could apply to the cat's fur every few days to help with allergies, but I don't remember what it was called.

There's also a liquid allergy spray to apply to furniture and carpets that can't be washed to reduce the accumulated allergens in your house. I got mine from the allergy store. It's expensive and I'm really not sure how much it works. 

As for cats learning to be indoor only; it will depend. Mine sure couldn't. She literally climbed up walls, clawed through window jambs, and jumped out 2nd story windows to get out. I decided I'd rather she had a happy short life instead of die trying to get free.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 5, 2018)

Just don't..................... if you are allergic, save yourself and the cats time and just buy a stuffed one.


sometimes I wish mine were just stuffed ones when it is time to feed and clean out the litterpan


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 5, 2018)

I live in the hills in Whittier and my outdoor kitty has learned to not get eaten! She stays on the deck or roof of our house. Cat's can be very adaptable. I think it has been around 4000 years since the Egyptians first started keeping cats as a domesticated animal. So they are many hundreds of years from being considered a desert animal, at least that is my opinion. One thing about cats, they tend to do what they want to do. Mine house kitty is probably because my house is a big open house with floor to ceiling glass walls, so she probably feels like she is outside anyway, but safe


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 6, 2018)

Sure, cats can be adaptable, but adaptable doesn't always win. I suspect yours is smarter than average, and still young enough to stay safe.

The number of coyotes here is amazing. But more so is the fact that without a natural enemy they've become extremely bold. They actually don't hunt cats or dogs for food like most people think, but to remove competition. They're claiming our neighborhoods as their territory.

On any given day or night I can hear a dog or cat get taken out by coyotes. They regularly walk through our yards in broad daylight. Lately I've started hazing them (a technique suggested by wildlife officers). They're really quite chicken when you puff yourself up and let your scary monster voice rip!  (although I am going to need to buy some more lava rocks to throw at them) .


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 6, 2018)

@lenarenee Slingshot and small round stones.  Hurts a bit more if you actually hit and make more noise when it zings by so they think 3 times before coming back


----------



## amd (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes, some cats that have been indoor/outdoor cats can adjust to being indoor only cats, and some can't. When I move into town last summer, we attempted to switch both of my cats (indoor/outdoor as we lived in the country) to indoor only. One cat took to it very well, the other did not, she marked her territory every where including completely soaking my son's mattress. We finally broke down and let her be an indoor/outdoor cat. Her change in attitude was amazing, I had no idea how unhappy she really was as an indoor cat. Unfortunately she was hit by a car a month later (we had bought an electric pet fence, but hadn't gotten it put in yet, and I'm not sure how well it would have worked). The other cat is quite content being indoor only, although occasionally she will stand by the door and meow, especially when the neighborhood squirrel has been really active on our fence!


----------



## xmasdeer (Nov 6, 2018)

It is lovely that you are adopting this cat. The cat may not like a bath, we bath ours only when she is dirty or smelly, which happens only once or twice a year, depends where she has been frollicking.  As you have has this cat only a short while, you may find your allergies will lesson over time, as you get used to the change in your environment.  We bath our cat in wool wash instead of cat shampoo, it is much gentler and smells lovely, though mild.


----------



## Dean (Nov 6, 2018)

amd said:


> Yes, some cats that have been indoor/outdoor cats can adjust to being indoor only cats, and some can't. When I move into town last summer, we attempted to switch both of my cats (indoor/outdoor as we lived in the country) to indoor only. One cat took to it very well, the other did not, she marked her territory every where including completely soaking my son's mattress. We finally broke down and let her be an indoor/outdoor cat. Her change in attitude was amazing, I had no idea how unhappy she really was as an indoor cat. Unfortunately she was hit by a car a month later (we had bought an electric pet fence, but hadn't gotten it put in yet, and I'm not sure how well it would have worked). The other cat is quite content being indoor only, although occasionally she will stand by the door and meow, especially when the neighborhood squirrel has been really active on our fence!



Sorry your cat got hit.  I don't know what else you could have done.   I would have tossed it outside for spraying on the bed too.  The cat I want is black. I think the color makes it especially vulnerable to being hit. 

My witch apartment neighbor complained about the squirrels so the owner put metal around the tree truck so they cant climb it.  Luckily I can see the squirrels on the garage roof from my kitchen window.


----------



## Chris_S (Nov 6, 2018)

i bath mine by carrying them under each arm and walking into my shower naked to clean all 3 of us  works great for me mostly because that would never ever happen not without great pain being inflicted upon me. they are very clean animals and constantly clean themselves so i personally see cleaning them as very unnecessary.

cant comment on allergies as i dont have them but as others have said anti histamines are what some people use to keep cats when they have allergies. as far as keeping them indoors going from my experience it really depends on the cat. some cats dont care for the outdoor life others will bug the s*** outta you until they are let outside mine have been annoyed with me this last week because they havnt been allowed out past about 4pm when its starting to get dark, because of the fireworks and i know how stupid people can act with fireworks and animals and because of how early it gets dark here. My last cat was ok with being an indoor cat these 2 i have now would send me crazy if they didnt get to go outside believe me i tried when i first got them but because one escaped between the rescue center and my car so when i got him back he sent me mad when i had to keep him inside for 2 weeks as he has been so used to his freedom now he only goes out for an hour then wants back in and spends as much time as possible stealing my body heat by lying on my knee or belly. the biggest danger here is cars no preditors as such they are intelligent enough to avoid the neighbourhood pet dogs and because of the way the houses and gardens are designed here they usually just fence hop into other gardens although i tend not to let them out in the dark if i can help it.
Honestly if you really want a cat then id highly recommend it they are absolutly amazing creatures even if they do demand and command alot as long as you have the patience and time to deal and give cuddles ect then it'll be fine.
as someone else said get plenty of toys and somewhere high up to sleep iv got a tall cat tree that one in particular loves sleeping on they used to both sleep up there but 2 out of 3 of the platforms broke.
worse part about them is litter tray cleaning and when they bring live baby black birds in which disappear under the kitchen counter which means you have to rip out the kick boards and spend nearly an hour trying to catch the petrified baby blackbird for it to be too injured to survive  the blackbirds told him off for it and kept squarking and divebombing him as a result and getting brazenly close to him which considering he killed thier young was extreamly brave of them i wouldnt of blamed him if he had killed another one as a result because they were doing my head in with the constant noise every time he went outside. the other one brought in a dead mouse and procedded to play and chase it round my living room out of sight of me 
apart from those small downsides i love abdolutly them to bits and vise versa they are very sweet, caring and loving cats oh and very lazy. and btw black cats are amazing one mine is 100% black other is black and white they are brothers and man do they act like it too.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 6, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Sure, cats can be adaptable, but adaptable doesn't always win. I suspect yours is smarter than average, and still young enough to stay safe.
> 
> The number of coyotes here is amazing. But more so is the fact that without a natural enemy they've become extremely bold. They actually don't hunt cats or dogs for food like most people think, but to remove competition. They're claiming our neighborhoods as their territory.
> 
> On any given day or night I can hear a dog or cat get taken out by coyotes. They regularly walk through our yards in broad daylight. Lately I've started hazing them (a technique suggested by wildlife officers). They're really quite chicken when you puff yourself up and let your scary monster voice rip!  (although I am going to need to buy some more lava rocks to throw at them) .


One of the larger problems with coyotes they will breed larger litters if people start shooting them to control the populations, which is done in many states. They are way to smart to trap, so relocation is not very feasible or cost effective.

We had a coyote for 17 years along with a Norwegian Elkhound. She was a great pet, but did scale 7 foot fences, howled and guarded her food, but the two were good friends. Ironically of the two the Elkhound is the one that charged me when I was there to feed him while the parents were not home. Tanya the coyote never was aggressive, but someone shot her as a wild animal when she had escaped the fence., an 8.5' extension finally stopped the escapes. She lived with a bullet in her liver for over 10 yrs and the vet told us a domestic dog would not have survived, so they are quite tuff. She was well fed so had no desire to even hunt even with all the squirrels, rabbits and rats in the hills.

We just all have to learn to live with them when we choose to live in coyote populated areas. I recently saw a pack of 6 running up my street when we came home from a late market. That is when they can get very aggressive, just like a pack of stray dogs.

I had a customer who's cousin had a large piece of property in So Cal that fed the coyotes every night, with the help of her neighbors. While not legal to do non turned her in and no one lost dogs or cats. Every night they went to the fence ate visited her dogs and went home to their dens

ETA: my feral marked cat is pure black and my house kitty is a silver tabby. Not sure what happened to the my orange tabby, he either was killed by a coyote or went off to die. He was my Harley and the neatest cat I ever had but cost me thousands in vet bills due to injuries and health issues. He was a great hunter and just disappeared even though I kept him in most of the time. 

I have lost cats and dogs to coyote. Over 40 yrs ago I lost my beautiful little chihuahua to a coyote at 10 in the morning when I let her out to potty. I could not get him/her to drop my doggy. This was a year after a big fire in our hills, plus a low water year so animals were hungry and not a lot of food around.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 6, 2018)

IMO, I think you'd have a tough time teaching an adult cat to like baths. It's hard to teach an adult cat ANYTHING, lol. It might be possible to teach the cat to allow you to vacuum it. If you have an upholstery attachment and a long hose (to keep the noisy vacuum away), then that could work. Perhaps you could wipe the cat down with a damp rag afterwards as well.

As for outdoor to indoor - it really depends on the cat. We have one cat who was very insistent in going outdoors when she was 2-3 years old, but now has mellowed and wants to go outside once every few months. We have one cat that we acquired when she was an adult. She had been mostly an outdoor cat. We convinced her to be an indoor cat for about a year. I think she was just enjoying her vacation. But now she lives outside most of the time. We call her Murder Cat. She is a hunting MACHINE.


----------



## Dean (Nov 6, 2018)

The bathing is because the allergens cats produce is in their dander and saliva which they put on their coat when licking.  I read that the weekly baths help and another source that it doesn't.  Maybe I should ask the foster if I can borrow the cat for a week and see how we do...


----------



## Dean (Nov 6, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> IMO, I think you'd have a tough time teaching an adult cat to like baths. It's hard to teach an adult cat ANYTHING, lol. It might be possible to teach the cat to allow you to vacuum it. If you have an upholstery attachment and a long hose (to keep the noisy vacuum away), then that could work. Perhaps you could wipe the cat down with a damp rag afterwards as well.
> 
> As for outdoor to indoor - it really depends on the cat. We have one cat who was very insistent in going outdoors when she was 2-3 years old, but now has mellowed and wants to go outside once every few months. We have one cat that we acquired when she was an adult. She had been mostly an outdoor cat. We convinced her to be an indoor cat for about a year. I think she was just enjoying her vacation. But now she lives outside most of the time. We call her Murder Cat. She is a hunting MACHINE.



I've heard of the vacuuming cats.  I think that would terrify it.


----------



## Chris_S (Nov 6, 2018)

Dean said:


> The bathing is because the allergens cats produce is in their dander and saliva which they put on their coat when licking.  I read that the weekly baths help and another source that it doesn't.  Maybe I should ask the foster if I can borrow the cat for a week and see how we do...



could well be the solution for you will let you gauge how well it would adapt to your life style too. never knew that about the salvia though i just thought it was the fur


----------



## Dean (Nov 6, 2018)

Chris_S said:


> could well be the solution for you will let you gauge how well it would adapt to your life style too. never knew that about the salvia though i just thought it was the fur



Its actually produced by their sebaceous (skin) glands, its in their salvia and urine.

This cat bites too.  I woke up to in middle of night to it gnawing on me.  Not sure if it was hungry or just wanted to party.  She's only 8 months old.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 6, 2018)

Here's the anti allergy things I used to use. The sooner you start using them the better because the dander builds up in your house.

Also, if you're determined to keep the cat, keep at least one room a cat free zone. And think about a good heap air filter.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000RWFFHY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MA2AYYN/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Dean (Nov 6, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Here's the anti allergy things I used to use. The sooner you start using them the better because the dander builds up in your house.
> 
> Also, if you're determined to keep the cat, keep at least one room a cat free zone. And think about a good heap air filter.
> 
> ...



Ive read mixed reviews bout Allerpet.  It worked for u.  

Did u become immune to ur cat?


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 6, 2018)

Dean said:


> Its actually produced by their sebaceous (skin) glands, its in their salvia and urine.
> 
> This cat bites too.  I woke up to in middle of night to it gnawing on me.  Not sure if it was hungry or just wanted to party.  She's only 8 months old.



Play! (Sounds like you aren't here for adoption advice anymore )

At 8 months old, and just coming into Winter (when inside warm is desired), you stand a good chance of being able to set the pattern of her new life as a happy inside cat.

I second a good vacuum (turbo head if you can, and hepa filter), and spare room without fur (you can only control it, not stop it). There is no becoming immune (sorry), but you can do a lot to reducing the effects.

What are you going to call her?


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 6, 2018)

I was always severely allergic to cats, but now it is to dogs. I am not sure if it is because I have had a kitty around most of the time or 30 years and just outgrew most it, but I think I finally built up an immunity to them. I do still have trouble with long haired cats if they lay on me. 

Don't let a dog lick me or even pet them I will have an instant itchy rash, worse if they lick me. To be honest the licking has always bothered me even when I had my doggie, she just was not allowed to lick and never did. Sam was a un-replaceable dog. Nothing makes me angrier than when I am out and someone's dog jumps up and licks me. Not everyone loves everyone's dogs. I have to tolerate my kids dogs but they understand when I push them down. Two lick one does not. Plus there is the fact where dogs tongues have visited.


----------



## Dean (Nov 6, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> Play! (Sounds like you aren't here for adoption advice anymore )
> 
> At 8 months old, and just coming into Winter (when inside warm is desired), you stand a good chance of being able to set the pattern of her new life as a happy inside cat.
> 
> ...



First of all I have NOT committed to a decision!  I tend to obsess about something that I want for awhile.

Second, if I  adopt, I thought for a name...Tina or Sister...cuz my neighbor's cat is named Mister.  Or perhaps just "Cat" like in Breakfast with Tiffany.  But then that would make me Holly Golightly. 

I'm not sure about a spare room.  Its a velcro cat.  It would jump on the bed and lay down with its front legs over me.   I did toss it out of my room after it tried to eat me though.  I was surprised that it was quiet until morning except for a meow or two.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 6, 2018)

It sounds like TSC (Tina/Sister/Cat) is quite smart.

She will work out fairly quickly that you don't like being eaten ... usually the next "wake-up and feed me" technique tried is noise - if you leave a rattle toy out for her, she's probably bring that in and play with it to wake you up 

(PS. I was teasing you - she'll be a lucky cat if you decide to keep her )


----------



## Dean (Nov 6, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> It sounds like TSC (Tina/Sister/Cat) is quite smart.
> 
> She will work out fairly quickly that you don't like being eaten ... usually the next "wake-up and feed me" technique tried is noise - if you leave a rattle toy out for her, she's probably bring that in and play with it to wake you up
> 
> (PS. I was teasing you )


I know.

BTW:  Her foster mother called her "Slut" when I returned her.  I guess because she happily slept with a strange man for a free dinner.  I don't think I can bring myself to call her that.  Anyway, virtue is redeemable...if enough time passes.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 6, 2018)

I developed an allergy to cats after not having one for a long time. When we got "Baby" (she was the litter runt) I tried bathing her to reduce the dander. Lol, she was 6 weeks old the first bath was the worst. I was thoroughly clawed but she got used to her biweekly baths. Unfortunately, baths for her and daily allergy meds for me didn't work very well. After a year for sneezing and feeling miserable, I made the decision to surrender her. I really miss having a cat so I hope this works out for you.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 6, 2018)

Dean said:


> Ive read mixed reviews bout Allerpet.  It worked for u.
> 
> Did u become immune to ur cat?



I wasn't the one with the allergy; sorry Dean.  Those products, plus keeping the cat in a different area of the house is what worked for us.

Btw, there are also allergy shots for human that do  eventually bring immunity. That's all I know - you'll have to research or talk to an allergist.


----------



## Dean (Nov 7, 2018)

PUSSY EPILOGUE

Thx all for the guidance and allowing me to use the forum to work thru my decision.

I asked the foster if I could adopt the cat on trial basis.  Her roomates decided to keep the cat when they learned of my interest.  Guess it wasn’t meant to be.   She offered to let me visit the cat which was nice.  

Considering other pet options...


----------



## BubblesnBears (Nov 7, 2018)

Dean, sorry you didn’t get to keep the cat - or at least get a chance to find out if it’d work or not. 

On cats and baths, since you asked - mine loves water so much that he’s been known to try to get in the shower with me. As soon as he thinks someone is headed for the bathroom, he belts ahead, sits in the basin and screams bloody murder until someone turns on the tap for him to play with the water.


----------

